# Hiring Sales/Catering Manager



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

I am seeking to hire a sales/catering manager (combined position). Does anyone know what is a appropiate offer for them. Salary, Commision, or a combination of both. cellphone, computer, gas money, expenses? 
This will be full time, not a 9-5 job(50+hrs a week). 
I am now newly located in South Carolina.

thank you for your help, like always


----------



## fel3232 (Jul 19, 2008)

I would post an ad on craigslist, I have had great results over the years. Good luck


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

What's your budget? All those things - cell, computer, etc. are great, but if it's not in your budget, it won't work. 

Just curious - I'm in SC too - where are you?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

First question: Do you o/o the business?

Second question: Whom do you trust with the keys to the place, the bank deposit book, and code to the cash register?

IMHO you're better off--far better off, looking for a really good cook--pay well, and then take on the sales postion yourself.

What you're after is the "little black book"---the contacts, the people. If you hire someone with a good catering sales track record, you are paying for this book, if you hire someone with no sales experience, you're paying for the information that goes into the book. The book is portable--what works for you will work for any other caterer or hotel.

The pro sales person will take the book the to highest bidder, the one who makes the book will do the same after a few years.

Am I making any sense?

Forget about binding contracts, non-competitive clauses and legal hype, it won't work. A pro sales person will never sign it--it's be like cutting off his right hand, and only a real noobie would sign it as they have nothing to loose.

You are your best sales agent.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

foodpump is right on.


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

thanks all


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

PS: Marmalady Im close to Charleston, and u? Just moved down from boston


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Mt Pleasant! Right outside Charleston. And oooh, you just moved from my favorite city!


----------

